# Hunters from the past



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's some pics I thought you guys might get a kick out of seeing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

oh I got a lot more I'll share later if guys want to see them.Thanks


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Is that last one the start of Amish cabins? Where did you find those?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I've got them in various emails over time & saved them as for the last one being amish,I have no idea.Thanks


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

those old pic's are always a treat to look at. Thanks


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

puterdude, Those are some awesome pictures!!! Please post more if you have any.

Thanks........


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

back in 2003 while i was in craig colorado on an elk hunt we stopped by the n.w. colorado museum and wanted to go in but it was closed.in 2009 while my family and i were vacationing i had the chance to go back to craig to say hi to some people i had met and to go back to the museum.it was amazing.the old gun collection was very extensive and the artifacts and cowboy gear they had on display was great.here's a link to the museum and some pics from their collection.
http://www.museumnwco.org/

i found out later that we actually hunted the same area where the taxidermists pic was taken










look at the caliber of the trophy bull elk taken in the craig area back then.not as much pressure then and the herd really thrived!!!



















if you go to the site this pic of the cougar leaping out of the tree is captioned by the photographer.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pic's in there jeffmo, thanks.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Puterdude, the 2nd to last pic you posted looks like George Clooney and Sam Elliott.


----------

